# 2011 f2250 front lower foil



## ramrod98 (Nov 5, 2002)

wondering if anyone has removed this lower foil from under the front bumper when installing a plow ? seems to not have much ground clearance with it on. i am taking delivery this tuesday of my 11 f250 and the plow is suppose to be installed tuesday morning. Might have them take it off instead of cutting to put the plow mount on. any suggestions would be appreciated or if anyone has done this or not


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

You have twos choice remove it or notch it. Most trucks I see don't have them.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

You could trim the whole thing shorter too. I know it's there for fuel economy, but them big air dams are just plain ugly!


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

I took mine off completely, that's what everyone around here does weather it's put on at a dealer or at home. Alot of them that don't even have plows you see running around with that air dam removed


----------



## gtstang462002 (Dec 23, 2009)

I notched mine, it just about covers the Boss mount completely. I think that it looks better with it than without it.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

I trimmed mine. If i remember, i think i took about 3" or 4" off.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

They just notched mine to install the brackets for a Western MVP - barely noticable.


----------



## gtstang462002 (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## snorider075 (Apr 3, 2010)

Took it off. Then will put it back on when truck gets traded.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Personally, I would just have them remove it, its just one more thing that could crack or just break off while plowing. Then if and when you trade it in stick it back on.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

06HDBOSS thats a bad ars looking little red wagon you got there.


----------

